# Starting problems.



## Carolmullican2014 (Jan 14, 2018)

I have a L2501DT purchased 8/19/2016. Have a electrical issue. Started the tractor , it was cold out , tractor stalled / quit. No power anywhere. No headlights , no four ways nothing. Did some looking. We did find that the key switch 40 amp fuse was blown. Replaced that did have power , tried to restart tractor , heard a click / little pop and now nothing again. Have not found another blown fuse but no power anywhere again. Any thoughts ? As to where I look next.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

That should still be under warranty. I would call the dealer. It sounds like you have a bad short somewhere. Maybe your starter solenoid fried? Maybe took a couple other fuses with it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

When you have an audible pop sound like that, it should result in a visible burn mark somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a quick check on the battery cable connections, both ends and see if this helps. They could look tight, but may not be tight enough. Then go from there. I think Marc is right in that there could be a short somewhere that blew the fuse the first time.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

There is a fuse link next to the starter. You should see a green or red looped wire sticking out of the wire harness.


----------

